# Ted Hamilton



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Ted Hamilton quoted me for an unmodified R32 2.0 GTST 75% NCB Protected , 30k miles including business, 3 points, £500 excess at £577.23, mind you I am an old geezer!

01275 792270 is their number if interested (No I have no links with them or axe to grind)


----------

